# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Forms >  مشکل در پیش نمایش layout

## arshia_

با سلام
من از ویژوال استودیو 2019 برای کد نویسی موبایل استفاده می کنم
اخیرا که ویندوز 10 نصب کردمو ویژوال استودیو رو نصب کردم وقتی می خوام پیش نمایش صفحه موبایل رو ببینم. آیتم ها رو نمایش نمی ده و هیچ خطایی هم نمی ده و وقتی پروژه رو کامپایل می کنم براحتی و بدون هیچ مشکلی کامپایل می شه
فقط مشکل اینه من نمی تونم layout ]ا رو ببینم و فقط یه صفحه خالی می بینم مثل عکس ضمیمه شده 
چطور می شه این مشکل رو حل کرد؟

----------


## mjdeveloper

درود بر شما

پاسخ چه بسا دیر هست ولی می تونه برای دیگران مفید باشه.

من روی Mac با VS2019 کار میکنم و بعد از اینکه آبدیت کردم Xaml Previewer از VS حذف شد و XAML Hot Reload به جای اون اضافه شده.
پیشنهاد می کنم شما هم از XHR استفاده بفرمایید. بسیار عالی هست و در زمان اجرای اپ می تونید XAML رو تغییر داده و با ذخیره بلافاصله در اپ در حال اجرا تغییرات را ملاحظه بفرمایید.

این تجربه بنده روی Xamarin.Form در VS 20119 For MAC هست امیدوارم راهگشا باشه.

روی ویندوز من با xamarin.forms کار نکردم متاسفانه ولی مطمئن هستم که Xaml Hot Reload بسیار می تونه به شما کمک کنه. و سرعت طراحی شما رو وحشتناک بالا ببره.

موفق باشید

----------

